# OEM Rear Sway Bar?????



## chemnick (Nov 16, 2013)

Hey Guys:
I answered and ad on craigslist for a GM rear sway bar and when I went to check it out it was not what I expected. It was supposed to be 60's to 70's A body. It had two channel inserts which were supposed to be inserted into the bottom of standard rear control arms and had two bolt locations on each flange of then channel. The center plate of the channel had two places which were drilled and had nuts welded in (this would be facing downwards when installed). The bar was shaped about right but it had holes that would line up with the bottom holes of the inserts just mentioned (bolts would be vertical into the bottom of the control arm when installed). This was "supposed" to be an OEM setup although I have never seen anything but the common type that bolts through the side of a boxed control arm. Anybody seen/heard of this setup before?
Chemnick :confused


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It's an old AADCO sway bar for GM cars. Aftermarket. I have one on my '65 GTO. It works very well. My only reservation is that it hangs lower under the diff. than a GM bar would....by about 1-2". Still, never hit it on anything.


----------

